# Forum > News > Community Chat > Polls >  Leveling Addon of Choice ?

## Jaladhjin

Now.. I know there's nothing I can to do stop a lot of you wastes of bandwidth from just naming 1 with no explanation why.. or some ****boi "cuz it'z the bestrz nub"

For those of you with a little common courtesy though I'm genuinely interested..

What have you tried ? What did you like about 1.. the other.. what made you decide to choose whichever as your favorite ?
*
Booster*: Dynasty - Booster 1-110 WoW Leveling Guide — Dynasty

*ConsLegion*: ConsLegion - Quests & Leveling - World of Warcraft Addons - Curse

*Dugi*: Dugi Guides(R) Official | Ultimate World of Warcraft Guide

*WoW-Pro*: World of Warcraft Pro | Brings Game Experience to You!

*Zygor*: Zygor Guides

----------


## sed-

zygor hands down imo

----------


## Yawnstar

Zygor for leveling, Dugi for the extras

----------


## Jaladhjin

> Zygor for leveling, Dugi for the extras


what kind of extras does it offer ?

----------


## Yawnstar

> what kind of extras does it offer ?


only a couple of things like a baked in version of pawn, auto mount etc. nothing major but nice to have

----------


## Jaladhjin

> only a couple of things like a baked in version of pawn, auto mount etc. nothing major but nice to have


I feel bad for the Dugi folks.. I noticed fools are attempting to light them up about the auto mount..

With things like omg this auto mount keeps attempting to auto mount while I'm attempting to do things :-D

----------


## Yawnstar

> I feel bad for the Dugi folks.. I noticed fools are attempting to light them up about the auto mount..
> 
> With things like omg this auto mount keeps attempting to auto mount while I'm attempting to do things :-D


Aha that's stupid, there is a keybind to trigger the automount on or off  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  ah well, stupid people will be stupid

----------


## Jaladhjin

> Aha that's stupid, there is a keybind to trigger the automount on or off  ah well, stupid people will be stupid


amagawd I was going to just leave it at that but really.. just look at these savages.

People just don't seem to grasp it doesn't work perfect in every imaginable scenario.. saw 1 guy that was like "I was fishing & it kept trying to auto mount me." lol


New Auto Mount Feature | Dugi Guides™

----------


## speedbu

Hey I recently started playing WoW and read some of the reviews about wow addons and I can now say that Dugi Guides won't disappoint you, learn more in this review I found today Dugi Guides Review- Best WoW Leveling Guide Online: | OptiHax definitely recommend checking youtube for other best addons you can get online today, video is very easy to understand and you won't get confused.

----------


## Csaain

What kind of does it offer?

----------

